# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Ladlox.com

## ladlox

Hi all

As a bald man I am here both as a wearer and want to be a sharer of my hair system experience. My friend has set up a website here in the UK, LADLOX.COM, and the response has been fantastic.

I was really nervous when she asked me to wear one but after the initial shock of people seeing me with hair after so many years, the compliments came and it never gets mentioned again, its just me with hair, not me with a wig!

I promised I'd share her website as a thank you to changing my life so please dont feel this is some publicity stunt.

At the end of the day, do whatever makes YOU happy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8C6U9jbnwo

----------

